# Howdy from a new member



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey guys, thought I would join up and say hello.  Been on OLM and a few other sites for years, but not actively posting for  awhile.  I'm 43 and have done several cycles during college and over the last decade, but haven't done one in some time.  I have been on TRT since 2012.  I've been coming back from an injury where I put on a ton of weight so I've been cutting for a few months.  I still have some to go, but I'm 6'4, 290 with about 19 inch arms, 54 inch chest and wear 38 pants.  I haven't checked my bf because I'm afraid I would be mortified.  I am down from over 330 though.  I was 250 prior to the accident,but I don't know if that is even attainable for me again.  The injury to my knee and back have hurt my cardio so the weight loss is almost all diet.  It I amazing what cutting a few carbs will do for you.  Thought I would get back online and get some motivation and tips since things change every year I get older.  Nothing works like it did 5 years ago let alone 10. I'm not sure if I'm ready to cycle again since I prefer to be in peak condition and get the most out of it, but I may look for some pharmaceutical help with the weight loss and see what happens with some hard work.  So hello to everyone and hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2015)

How do I send a private message to someone?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome bareback.
to send a pm you have to have 10+ posts.


----------



## brazey (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2015)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome bareback.
> to send a pm you have to have 10+ posts.



Thanks brother.  It is fun to be a newb all over again.  lol


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2015)

Well my re-entry into working out took a turn.  I found out about 3 weeks ago I tore my pec.  It wasn't bad, but damn if it didn't hurt and turn black. blue, yellow and a couple of colors I can't describe.  Luckily I manage a clinic and was able to get it checked out quick.  No surgery needed and I've been doing rehab since I hurt it.  They said my problem is one I never thought to have since I was a skinny 155 pounder leaving high school.  I have gotten so big that I've lost flexibility and the weight simply tore the muscle when I tried to hit my chest with the bar.  I'm using this opportunity, if you can call it that, to work my legs a bit more since I let them wither after a torn ACL and herniation in my lower back a few years ago.  No squats, but heavy leg lifts and much more cardio.  I've dropped 15lbs and I'm starting to cut up pretty good.  The therapist isn't really knowledgeable about how I should start back into weight training nor is the doc I work for.  By the way, if you live in KY then he is doing TRT now.  It has taken some time, but I don't know why more docs don't do it.  I don't know the rules here well so if it is appropriate then hit me up and I will guide you in.  I have been doing my own research and what I found suggested that lifting if the best for rehab.  So I'm ready to do some light weight, high rep stuff while trying to stretch the muscle out, but would love to hear from someone who knows more about the subject or has gone though it before.  I'm all about he best pharmacology helping so if there is something other than my TRT that I should add or take away then please chime in.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------



## Dylan_leggs (Sep 4, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## jas101 (Sep 4, 2015)

Welcome and good luck with your journey.


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Howdy


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

